

JavaScript damn well needs Elvis - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/03/javascript-needs-elvis.html

======
raganwald
People are all arguing about whether to use baling wire or duct tape to fix
something, maybe it's time to rethink the problem from the ground up.

Nulls are really turning out to be a language misfeature, IMO, and patching
over them with Elvis or .andand or .try is really starting to smell.

